# 2006 KCBS Comp Team of the Year Results



## Bruce B (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's a link to the KCBS web site for the overall results and those for individual categories.

http://www.kcbs.us/team_of_the_year/2006_toy.php

A great performance by Mike and Debbie Davis, Lotta Bull, who not only won GC in, I believe 13 comps in 2006, but also won the Championship that was televised on the Versus Network.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jan 21, 2007)

Then I must be 648. I only got one chicken point, I knew we didn't do to good in chicken but not that bad. I also thought we did better in brisket then we did (13 points) and I didn't think ribs were my best (28 points).

I guess I need to do a lot of work for next season.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 22, 2007)

I got 10 points for chicken. Not bad I guess for having competed in 2 KCBS tourneys. Lets not talk about the other meats. Uh, well our recipes are still under the development phase.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking at that list further and what Mike Davis "Lotta Bull" achieved was truly amazing. Have any of you competed against him? I did my very first comp last year and as soon as he pulled up, my comp neighbor pointed at him and said "that guy right there is going to win this contest". I never heard of Lotta Bull until that day but there is no denying that he's the man to beat. I'm impressed.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, theres no doubt that bbquau has it going on. I have had the pleasure of competing against that team last year in Owensboro.


----------

